# REPORT FROM MILLE LACS



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

What a week. Just trying to get the entire bar and restaurant stuff together for the opening hopefully this weekend if all goes as planned. But with everything, plan for the worst. Expecting the best. The bar is in place and we have product in the basement waiting for the final ok from the state. At the health department level, man you would think that they would help a guy out especially when he is the last resort on the southwest side. But no, they have to take their sweet *** time to get things done. Then hassle you to death on all of the codes and red tape. Until you are ready to shoot yourself for ever thinking of building anything. Before they give the approval. As soon as that is done I can close up the new bathroom walls and kick them out. Then put all of the tile on the floors. Place all of the toilets, sinks and handrails. Paint, trim. Put up doors, mirrors. Move in the tables and chairs. Hook up the satellite t.v. Finish off with putting in the bar sink. Hook up the ice machine for drinks and to cool the pop dispenser. Clean up all the stuff. Then we will clean ourselves up and serve it all to you! So as you can see there is still a lot to be done, and there is no monster house guys to help out. But we will sure give it our best try. So keep us in mind on your way through and stop for a brew. There are some pictures of the bar on the photo album. Check them out. She is a beautiful piece of craftsman ship. Thanks, my hat is of to Acorn Millwork and Gea painting and finishing. Just out side of garrison. For the impressive work that they pulled off. Thanks Tim you are the best in the business.

Here is the fishing report

I know you still do not want to hear that the bobber bite is still on, but it is. The walleyes seem to be feeding more at night then during the day. You can get a few during the day if you can get some wind. Then work over the reefs it doesn't seem to matter which reef, just remember they all have their own times that are best. But you can go for the small mouth bass during the day. They are going nuts on Indian point in 12 ft to 6 ft of water using rattletraps in the fire tiger and the cray fish colors. The morning bite is good, but the afternoon bite is very good, if there is not a lot of wind. They are hitting on surface bait also. Floating raps or countdowns in the same colors. The crank bait bite is picking up in the afternoon. Run your baits down to 17 to 22 ft. there are more biting fish up in that range. Don't look for them on your depth finders. You will see very few of them. I think the boat is spooking them to the side. But they are there, trust me. Talked to gene miller, the muskie king on the north end. He said that the muskies are running the sand break up in Malmo and I know that there are some being taken off of rocky reef and Anderson's reef early in the morning. Then later in the evening during the twilight time.

That's all I have for now.

So have a safe week

We will see ya when we see ya

Rockman


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Good fishing this weeknd on the big pond.. Went after the jumbo perch and had a blast finding them.. Ended up with alot nice ones.. Biggest being 14"er.

The bite was very light, if it wasnt for the underwater camera I dont think we would have done as well..

madison


----------

